# How long did you bleed after your D & C ?



## oceanemergence (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi mamas,
The title pretty much says it all.... What was your experience?
Thanks, Dana


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, Dana... I first want to say how sorry I am for your loss. I hope you are surrounded by much love and support and understanding... I had a D&C almost 3 weeks ago, and I bled for 5 days (with lots of cramping in the eve, nights), then nothing for 2 days, and then some light bleeding for 2 more days. My midwife said that is longer than usual, and the nurses at the practice said it is usually more like a day or 2, but that some women bleed longer, and some do not bleed at all, but maybe just spot for the rest of the day of surgery. It seems like everything else in that each woman is unique in her response/recovery. I hope if this is the route you are going, that your recovery (on all levels) is as smooth as possible. I will send good thoughts your way. Michelle


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had my D&C on friday, and had some spotting then, almost nothing on saturday, but I've been having somewhat heavier spotting last night and today. Also, I've had a lot of cramping today. I felt fine yesterday, though.

I hope this helps.

Blessings,
Mindi


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

my doc said that everyone is totally different on this. i bled like a period for about 5 or 6 days and then it tapered off then i had a blood clot (scared the heck out of me at the time) and some more light bleeding around day 10 and then it was really done about 14 days out. some people just spot for weeks and weeks i have heard. anwyay, i ended up getting my period just about 28 days after all the bleeding stopped. hth


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry.









I've had two D&Cs. After my first, I bled for about 3 weeks total, heavy-ish for 3-5 days and then spotted for about 2 more weeks. The second time I bled for almost 5 weeks, again hevay for the first few days and then persistent spotting for several weeks. I was exercising regularly the second time and my bleeding did not stop until I stayed away from the gym for about a week. I think I was overdoing it a little.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Dana--so sorry you are having to go through this, the emotional loss and physical pain are a rough combination.

After my d&c, I didn't really bleed for a couple of days, then had some heavier bleeding for several days, then very light, for a total of 3 weeks.

I didn't have any cramping, but wasn't exactly comfortable either. It's something I can't quite describe.

My periods have been heavier since, and my cycle still isn't back to normal (d&c was in June).

Take good care of yourself---nurture your soul.

Keri


----------



## oceanemergence (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Mamas


----------



## Shachar (Aug 16, 2006)

My D&C was almost a month ago. In fact, I do believe I am just about to get my first period. Feel VERY pms-y, with cramps and all. Whoops...that was a bit









Anyways, I bled for about 9-10 days.

Sending loving vibes your way.
-Dawn


----------

